# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: در خواست کمک برای ایجاد تابع SUM در هر صفحه excel

## smartchain

با سلام
دوستان
یه فایل excel دارم با 100 تا رکورد.
و میخواهم در C36



> =SUM(C2:C35)


جمع 35 سطر بالا نشون داده شه(مربوط به همین صفحه)
و در بقیه موارد(صفحات بعدی)نیز به همین شکل موقع پرینت اعمال شه.
یعنی آخر صفحات دیتا های مربوط به همون صفحه رو جمع کنه و آخرش بنویسه مثل این فایل:



> http://rapidshare.com/files/373013517/ex.xls.html


از اونجا که ما دیتا بیسمون 4000 تا سطر داره این کار بصورت دستی نشدنی هست که در هر صفحه جمع مربوطه رو یکی یکی وارد کنیم
میخواستم ببینم آیا راه حلی هست بشه چیزی مثل این درآورد؟

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ..
اولا" فكر نكنم تو اين سايت جايي راي اين گونه سوالات باشه . و حتي اگر هم جاي باشد فكر كنم بايد در قسمت  *سایر محیط‌های توسعه منبع آزاد باشه 

به هر حال اكسل براي اين كار ها قسمتي براي برنامه نويسي داره كه به زبان VBA  برنامه نويسي مي كنند .
و شما در آن قسمت نه تنها مي تونيد اين كارو بكنيد بلكه با اطلاعات واقع در هر  شيت هر كاري مي تونيد بكنيد و دقيقا" به شما توانايي هر كاري روي ديتا ها را مي دهد .

به لينكهاي زير مراجعه كنيد :

*https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=171806

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=165880
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=164012

فايل مورد نظر را  نتونستم بگيرم مشكل داشت و گرنه برات درست مي كردم .... 



*

*

----------


## smartchain

سلام مرسی  ولی شبیه ترین قسمت برای طرح سوالم فک کنم همین XML و کاربرد آن بود
به هرحال لینکو چک کردم و مشکلی نداشت بایستی روی free user کلیک کنید
میرور دیگه:
http://www.herosh.com/download/2684730/ex.xls.html
برای VBA باید چند روز مقاله خوند من فکر کنم راه حل ساده تری هم باشه
مثلا استفاده از page setup/sheet و پرینت دائمی یک کالم که به صورت رفرنس به cells های متوالی در هر صفحه لینک شده باشه و...

----------


## Afshin160

اگه تعداد سطر ها در تمام  شيت ها يكي باشد اين امكان وجود دارد كه راه ديگه اي هم باشه .
در لينك http://rapidshare.com/files/373013517/ex.xls.html و http://www.herosh.com/download/2684730/ex.xls.html
كه error  ميده  The download session has expired. Please click  here to start the download again.شايد مشكل از سرعت يا جايي كه اينتر نتي كه گرفتم . ولي به هر حال شما ميتوني فايل را زيپ كني و در همين سايت بزاري .در قسمت فايلهاي ضميمه

بالاخره تونستم  :متفکر: 

پسر خوب اين كه يه شيت با 100 ركورد است . راحت ترين كار براي شما همون كاريه كه خودتن انجام داديد . يعني Sum
ولي طريقه كار با VBA  براي همين فايل برات ميگزارم فقط كافيه تو يه لوپ چك كني مثلا" در ستون سوم سطر به سطر بخوان هر جايي كه خالي بود اتمام ركورد هاست .

----------

